# QVC Today Special Value - Fire Tablets



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

QVC is selling 8 GB tablets at two for $89.95 or four for $149.95.  If you have gifting this Christmas the latter is a really good deal.

(They have them for 5 easy pay as well.  $18 or $30 per month respectively.)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's also the TSV on QVC UK today - 2 x 7" Fires, plus 2 x covers in various colour options and 2 x 32Gb SD cards - all for less than £100.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Unless you just need a Kindle Fire you can spend just a bit more than $100 and get a much nicer tablet such as the Acer 840 with a full HD screen.  It'll hold the same size SD card.  It's better for videos and games and web browsing by far.  And it's a lot better for reading.  It either comes with the Kindle app or that's easily installed, I forget which.  It won't do the things that can only be done on a Kindle Fire, of course, but it does everything else a lot better.

And that's not the best tablet deal around at that.  It's just the one that first comes to mind.

I have the 7" Fire and I use it for some things and I enjoy it but for most things I prefer to use a more capable tablet.  I don't find the Fire screen adequate for reading, although I realize many people do.

Barry


----------

